#  -
!     -,       .    ?!    ?      ,       ,   .........!  !

----------


## .

** , ,         ?      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## ANRy

,   ,   .

  "-"       .
 ,    ,    ,
 " "   ( ):  -> .

----------


## Dracosha Andrew

** ,  ANRy ,    .  :Wink:

----------


## ANRy

--, !
          .

----------


## Svetishe

,     . ,    .

----------

?!

----------


## ANRy

:
1.   .
2.   : --.
3.   .
4.   .

:      .
 _60/ _51    :
1.  ;
2.      ;
3.    " -> " -";
4.    ( ->  ->  ).

        .

----------

! !!! :Smilie:

----------

> ...........
> 3.   .
> ...........
> :      .
>  _60/ _51    :


        ""  .  ANRy ...    "  ", "  ",   -     : "  ".
   (   ),   ""    ...
      :
: (+):  3-      
: (-) :  3-      (   "   ")
  .
-,      2-  .
      :





  .
      ...
    ()

----------

- 
       -!

  18  2009    
( ,  ).
  10-00 .

 !

----------


## Mironov

-   ,     ,   "   ?".      :   ""  .

----------


## -

"-"      8.6.     -   SQL.
        , , ,       .      -   ,  .,   .

----------

> "-"      8.6.     -   SQL.
>         , , ,       .      -   ,  .,   .


    (  ),   "   "  , , ...

----------


## Amal gamma

,       ,   -,     EXEL ( 21-)  ,  ?     ?

----------


## Svetishe

,      .    ,       .      .                  15     ,   ,     .

----------

,   -    .         (?).
             ...             ( ).    ,  ;    .
  :  ,      ,       ,   ,   ,   (    ),    .  :  ->Enter-> ->Enter-> ->Enter->->Enter...         , , ".. ".
 ,        ,    " () ".   ibtmc@ya.ru  .
. . 14(13).   "   "   , ,   .

----------


## Svetishe

> (?).


    .       .

----------

> .       .


  ""

----------

:
http://modus.ru/cd/178 (.17)
   ,    ,  ()     .
:    ,  , ... 

.

.  -     ( ""  ).          .

----------

-,  !        ,     -,  .        (     ),  ,       ,  .

----------


## 2-

:

http://www.ib.ru/guide/?file=liters

----------


## zaratushtra

?      ,  ,

----------


## ANRy

.
           - ,          .
         ,     . 
  "- 8." ("")     ,      ,       .
     \        -.          ,   .

----------


## zaratushtra

*ANRy* !     : /, -12   . .    ,            ?

     Window7   -    SQL ,      -  ,    Windows 7    ?     Microsorft SQL,   ,   Postgre SQL,   1000    DBF  .

----------


## ANRy

.

*"- 8.7"* ("") -      , ,  " ".        .
     .     ""   "",         . (  point1.shp)        -         .        .

*"- 10.1"* ("").    ,    - . 8-  10-  ,    .   ,    .
     WIN 7.   ?   UAC (    ).

  8-.    DBF.
 -,   .     .

----------


## zaratushtra

, .
  , UAC - ,  -    ,         ,      7- ,  -    



> 8-.    DBF.
>  -,   .     .


   8-, 10- ,  ,      ,    .

  8-   ,   ?
  8- ,  ,  ,      ,  1000   ?

----------


## ANRy

"-"    8-.   - "   - 10".

 8-      .    ,       .   ,    (),        **  .

 8-,    10-,    ,      "  ".
      ,      (, , , , ...)      .
      :
- -;
- -   ,   "";
-   ,    .

       ?  :Smilie:

----------


## lubahal

> ?


,       - ()   ?

----------


## JM!

> ,       - ()   ?


  . ! www.ib.ru

----------


## behappy25

,      )) ,  !
, ,   
  ,  !!!      ))

----------


## behappy25

> .    ?
>        ,   ..  ,   60426


))))    !!!    )   ""
  ,  ,   , ... )

----------


## behappy25

,  ,     (     ),      ,    . ,   .  .  / , , ,   1.04    ,    .    -??

----------

> (   )    -


 ?    .

----------

> ,  ,     (     ),      ,    . ,   .  .  / , , ,   1.04    ,    .    -??


,    ,   ?    ...
      ,   ?
    (   ),      .
 .     F1

----------


## behappy25

> ?    .


     (, 1 ),   ,     ,     .  ,   ,  )).

----------


## behappy25

",    ,   ?    ..."
    !! ,   - )))    ...
    ((    ()

----------

> (, 1 ),   ,     ,     .  ,   ,  )).


,     ...
   ,        ,   ,     ,                  .     .
     .

----------

...     ...
       3. , -, , -
    ?

----------


## behappy25

!        )))  !!
 ,  
     ...    ?
 ,    ""

----------


## behappy25

> ...     ...
>        3. , -, , -
>     ?


 !   .  , .

----------



----------

> !   .  , .


    3. , -, , -

----------


## behappy25

3   ...  -     .       ,   )))
,         :Frown: 
   ,   ((

----------



----------

> 3   ...  -     .       ,   )))
> ,        
>    ,   ((


.

----------


## behappy25

3:

----------


## behappy25

,   :

----------


## behappy25

,   
  .  (   )

----------

--     .
    . 
    .

----------


## behappy25

, 
  ,   ,  
, -       ,

----------


## behappy25

> --     .
>     . 
>     .


  ...     , !
  )

----------


## behappy25

,     , 
  ,     ,   ?   -  
       "10. "   .    ?)))
,    ))         !
 ,          ))) ,   .  !
    !

----------

> )


 ))) !     ..
         .

----------

> ?)))


  F8  ))

----------

!    ,      ))   .
,    !

----------


## behappy25

> ))) !     ..
>          .


,   
             (, ,   ,  ..)
 ,   
    - ,    ?   -, ,   ?)))
,   ,    :Wink:

----------

.
  ?

----------

10 )))

----------


## behappy25

> .
>   ?


   ,      ,   )
  ,     -,  ...     ,  383  838))))

----------

> ,      ,   )


!  ))

----------

*behappy25*,     ))   
 
 , .

----------


## behappy25

> *behappy25*,     ))   
>  
>  , .


   !!   !!  :Smilie: 
,  , .

----------


## behappy25

, !   , , ,   ? , ,    /?   (!)         (/ /  )...    -   -   ,        . ,  ,    ("  - 8    .    , ..."),    ((  -   .   ,   .    ,       ) ,   .
,      ,    .        8  ,     (((

----------

--    7.    


https://www.ib.ru/wiki/category/12

https://www.ib.ru/wiki/4614

----------


## behappy25

)        :Wink:  ,  ,     .
   .
 :Smilie:

----------

> .


   ))) 
 , .

----------


## behappy25

, !     .        ( ). , ,     ""    ?     ( ,  ,    ..)    ,    8     (,    ?).       ,    .  -     ?     .    ,              ""  ?
!

----------


## behappy25

.)       .    ?   ?

----------

!       ?  10  8?



> , ,     ""    ?     ( ,  ,    ..)    ,    8     (,    ?).


    10,    .
    10,   1  .   .     8   ?   
    ?



> .)       .    ?   ?

----------


## behappy25

> 8   ?


   ,   ))   6-    ,   ((
   8,            :Smilie:

----------

> 6-   ,   ((


 ?      .

    8

----------

F1   
 60478

----------


## behappy25

-  ,    ...    ,  .      ?
,       ,   ,  (    -       ).       - , , .    ?

   6-  ,      (  ).      .  ,     (   ,   !!).

----------

> 6-  ,      (  ).


,  -        ...

----------


## behappy25

> ,  -        ...


,  ,   - ...   6-  ?     ))))

----------

!      -     : 256-56-96 -  ,  "--".   .           .     "-" - 21 .

----------


## behappy25

> !      -     : 256-56-96 -  ,  "--".   .           .     "-" - 21 .


 ,  ! ,      (  )?     :Smilie:

----------

!    . ,        .     .     ,         .            .        ,    1000    .

----------

> -  ,    ...    ,  .      ?
> ,       ,   ,  (    -       ).       - , , .    ?


 - 8     .  - 10,      ,      .

----------

> !    . ,        .     .     ,         .            .        ,    1000    .


 !  ))
 )))

----------


## behappy25

> - 10,      ,      .


  10, ...)))

----------


## behappy25

, ,  ?

----------

> , ,  ?

----------


## behappy25

))

----------

!   ))

----------


## ibvvrn

> !  ))
>  )))


   !    .  .  !

----------

> !


 .   ))

----------


## ibvvrn

> .   ))


   .        . :yes:

----------


## behappy25

> .   ))


 !   ))

----------


## behappy25

> .        .


      !  :Wink:

----------


## ibvvrn

,   .      .))

----------

> !

----------


## ibvvrn

> -  ,    ...    ,  .      ?
> ,       ,   ,  (    -       ).       - , , .    ?
> 
>    6-  ,      (  ).      .  ,     (   ,   !!).


      ,    -            .    ,  . ,  - 8            ()   .

----------


## behappy25

*ibvvrn*,   , .     ...    - .        , )))           (   ). ,    . .       ,     :Wink:       , ,     )

----------


## ibvvrn

> *ibvvrn*,   , .     ...    - .        , )))           (   ). ,    . .       ,          , ,     )


         (  )      .

----------


## behappy25

> (  )


   !..       .. ,  ,    )

----------


## ibvvrn

> !..       .. ,  ,    )


      ,         /data/ZP/ZP_TAB

----------

> ,        /data/ZP/ZP_TAB


 ,     ))
,   ))

----------


## behappy25

> ,     ))
> ,   ))


  ))    !

----------


## ibvvrn

, .       .         ,     .      ,       .

----------


## ibvvrn

> ))    !


     ,   , .

----------


## behappy25

> , .       .         ,     .      ,       .


 )    ,  -   .     ,      
  ,   ...   ,       )))   !   ,   ,    ( - !).  ,   (    ,       ? ,   ).    ,  ,   !     ,   ...

----------


## behappy25

> ,   , .


  ) ,   
,      ,  //

----------


## ibvvrn

> ))    !


     ,   , .



> ,   ...


 ,     -.    ,       .     .        .   ,       ))    .     .      .     (.

----------


## ibvvrn

> //


        ..    .

----------


## behappy25

> .


 !))      ?  ?    ,  ,   .      ,   -  ,  , ....    ,   . .        :Wink:     !      .        ,    :Smilie:

----------

> !      .        ,


    !
      !!!

----------


## ibvvrn

> !))      ?  ?    ,  ,   .      ,   -  ,  , ....    ,   . .           !      .        ,


      ,     ,   .     .      -,       .  ,        .     .         .    .      .           .       .

----------


## ibvvrn

> !
>       !!!


,    ,  .   ,   .  ,       . ,  , ,   ,  .

----------

> .       .


    ))     ,  )))

----------


## ibvvrn

,    .  . ,      ,        ))

----------


## behappy25

> ,    ,  .   ,   .  ,       . ,  , ,   ,  .


    ?) ,  ...  -     ,  .  ,   ,    ,  ))    "" 6-.     ,        -  ,    /.     ))       ,   6-  :Big Grin: 
 ,          ))   ...

----------


## ibvvrn

> ,          ))   ...


        )))

----------


## behappy25

> -,       .


 ,  !        ))     - !   ,  .      . ,       :Smilie:         ,        ,   :Wink:    ,        ,      .
,            ))))
  )

----------


## ibvvrn

> ,      .


 ))   !

----------


## behappy25

> )))


,   ,  ,  !)))))   ,   !!




> .     .         .    .


 ,     ,    
    - ?    . ,  ,   ,      ,   .         .     ,  , ,    .

----------


## ibvvrn

> . ,  ,   ,      ,   .         .     ,  , ,    .


, ,  .       .               -.     .    



> "" 6-.     ,        -  ,    /.


          .        .

----------

)))     . 



> ...   6-  ?     ))))


      ,  6-  ,     .

----------

)) ... 

 .  .

----------


## behappy25

!  .   ,      ...   ,      ""?     ,   .

----------

> ,      ""?     ,   .


 
 
 ,    (    ) ,

----------


## behappy25

!
       ,     
,      ,      -       (    !)
      ,    
     :




> (    )


  ...      ?

----------

> ...      ?





 
 ,

----------


## behappy25

, !     .  ,     . ,     ,    (   )? //11.  / , ?    ?    ? 
   ,          (,   ),      ,   , ((    -?  ,      ...        ,    " ".    ?
    -.    ?   ,         -? 
!

----------

> ,


    .      . 
-- 6. 
  ,       .

  - 
-- 11.

----------

> 


 4. 1.   

         (           ).        ... .
      ,    .    * . 
    ,    .     .

----------

?    

7.61.   -( 2016 .)
       .
 11.

----------

> / , ?    ?    ?

----------

*behappy25*,     ,            ** .
      ( ,  ) , ,       .      .
, , ,  ,     ,  ,    ,  )))
  .        .
          . 
 ,  ,       --10 .
       !  )))

----------


## behappy25

, .  ,    .       ,    ,      ?    :Smilie:

----------


## behappy25

> *behappy25*,     ,            ** .
>       ( ,  ) , ,       .      .
> , , ,  ,     ,  ,    ,  )))
>   .        .
>           . 
>  ,  ,       --10 .
>        !  )))


!))   !!  ,      ))    ,      ,     ... ! :Big Grin:

----------

> ....      ))





> !


...,  ,      :Big Grin: 
!  ,  !

----------


## behappy25

> ,  ,


!   ,   !)))
  ,   :Smilie:

----------


## behappy25

> 


 ! , . ,  ,   ,  ,           .      ,    .   -((     (  ,     ,      ,      .      F4     ...        ( .   !).  -     ?    -,  ...

----------


## behappy25

,    ,   .     -   .   !!      31, 31  ,     32. ???

----------


## behappy25

:
"- 8.7 :   -3  
....


 (   )
: 
  "

Ѩ!!!   ///?    ?    .   .       .  .   ,  ? , ...   ,  !

----------

!    ?    ?   ?

----------


## behappy25

> !    ?    ?   ?


 .  ...
  ,

----------


## behappy25

.    
    ... ,       )))   
 -, , ,    ..
        (      .      ,     )
      (   !))))

----------

> ,  !


       .
   1,            ...
,    ...

----------

> 


 !!!

----------

> .


      !!
     .

----------


## behappy25

> !!!


     ,    ... -,   
  -.        ,     (   )




> 1,           ...


   1   ))         ...  1, , ,

----------


## behappy25

> .


 .  . ,    ))  ,   !
     ,  ?   ,    ?

----------


## behappy25

> .  . ,    ))  ,   !
>      ,  ?   ,    ?


 .    ,      .        .   ??    70?)))    .

----------

> ,    ?


?))        F4    F1

----------

> .  . ,    ))


    ,   !!
  !        ,  ,   !)))

----------


## behappy25

> ?))        F4    F1


,  ,  
     -   
 . . )

----------

> .      9  !)    /, ?


  .      

        3. , -, , -
              +

----------


## behappy25

,    
   ,     
 ,      . ,   .    ?      ?  .
  "".       .     , ))       ,   ,  ,    ?       .    -?)))

----------

))     ))

----------


## behappy25

> ))     ))


,     -))      
   ,      "",     ? ??      ,   ,   
.    - !   (( ...  ...
     ?))

----------

!



> ,     -))


  .  PrtSc  (  )     ..
    ?      ? 
   ,   ...

----------


## behappy25

> PrtSc  (  )     ..


 -  ))   )
  ,       
,  ,    ! ))

----------

!
   ?
   3

----------


## behappy25

,   4-   , .
  !

----------


## behappy25

> !


    ...

----------


## behappy25

.  , .    ,    ((       ?

----------



----------


## behappy25

...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
   ,    ?      (  ,    ...
  ,    
  - -?    ?       ?

----------

> ?

----------


## behappy25

> 


  -)))         ?

----------

> ?


 ))

----------


## behappy25

:Smilie: 
    (    !)     ! ,    .  -    .
!

----------



----------

> ,    ... -,   
>   -.        ,     (   )


        8 .
1.     .       .
2.     .
     \ .  .
    .     .    "test" (  ).       .
   .         .    .        ,     .   ,   .
3.     .    \ \      .     ,  .
   ,       .
     .
.

----------


## behappy25

!  )
    )))))        , ?
   .    ...   , ?
   ?

----------

> ?


   ,  ,   ))

----------


## behappy25

,  ,      :Smilie: 
    ""
   ,       :Big Grin:

----------

> ,


      ))
     )))

----------


## behappy25

> )))


...  ?
 , -,

----------


## behappy25

,    .  .   -    ?  :Frown: 
  27 ,    - 21
   , ...    ???

----------

> ???


 ?

----------

> , -,

----------


## behappy25

> ?


        .
  ,  ,  .  . ,  ?  
    ,     .        (-),   ,     .     ,        ))       !  ,

----------


## behappy25

...    -((
    ,    ,    ? (    ,      )

----------

> )


     .

----------


## behappy25

,   ...    !! , .          ,    0,5???  , .     !!   ((
  !  :Smilie:

----------


## behappy25

> .


!!  !
    , !    ,

----------

. 
  .

----------

> !!  !
>     , !    ,


    ,       .
 .            .
        . 
     .          .

----------


## behappy25

> ,       .
>  .            .


   ...  ,  ...        ,    , , !
   ,       ...       :Smilie: 
    ))) ,    ,     
,  !

----------


## behappy25

,      !  :Smilie: 
   ,  ,        )) ...    !     -  !!
,      (       !)

----------


## behappy25

> 8 .
> 1.     .       .
> 2.     .
>      \ .  .
>     .     .    "test" (  ).       .
>    .         .    .        ,     .   ,   .
> 3.     .    \ \      .     ,  .
>    ,       .
>      .
> .


,  !! -     ...  ((       ,       ?          .       ,   .
  ,              ""?

----------

> ,       ?          .       ,   .


 _/nodupcheck_.     *D:\Ibw8Net\Ibwn8.exe /nodupcheck*
        .          .



> ,              ""?


    .

----------


## behappy25

!  :Smilie:

----------


## behappy25

! , ,      ,    .  :   ,     ,  .         (    ). ,          / (,    ,     . .).  ,      . !

----------

> ,          / (,    ,     . .)


 --8        

 --10  
.



> . !


      F4  -,  .
        ,      .

----------


## behappy25

> --8


 ,  - ?)  ,  ,       ))     ,   ...

----------


## behappy25

> .
>        ,      .


, , !!

----------


## behappy25

> (  )      .


   ,   - ?          "  ".    ,   , .      ,  -    .    ,  ,  ))

----------


## behappy25

! , ,    8  ?     ,        . .    1.4    ,     .      ,   11 (),  ,    ((
   - ?         - ?    ,     ?

----------


## behappy25

"- 8:     ", ,        (    ...).
 .        ?     ,  ...  ?      ?     ?  ,     ?   ""   ...

----------


## behappy25

> /nodupcheck.     D:\Ibw8Net\Ibwn8.exe /nodupcheck


, !    ,     ,  ,    .       (  )  ,  (((

----------

Ibwn8.exe  /nodupcheck    .
  ,      .

----------


## behappy25

> Ibwn8.exe  /nodupcheck    .
>   ,      .


 !!    :Smilie:   )))

----------


## Alipim

- 8- 
             IBX

----------

-    .

----------

